# quick question



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was just wondering if your kids seem to grow faster, slower, or about the same when you get them banded...?


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I would have to say the same (I have ND and lamanchas) with the exception of seeing quicker weight gain since they are not running around chasing the girls like the intack bucks are.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My wethers grow slower. They are kinders.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine is a Boer, and its about that time so I was just wondering. thanks


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara I wait until they are atleast 8 weeks old. I think they slow down after they are banded. I kind of like to wait till 10 weeks myself because the more growth time the better.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I usually wait that long too Roger, and that is how it usually seems to me but i didn't know how it was for everybody


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O I thought since you said it is coming up that you were going to do it at like 6 weeks ok sounds good.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No, I don't really see the rush...im sure its not on his to do list for next week haha


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My wether grew bigger than my buck when raised together and faster. That could have been in part his genetics though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

The longer you wait the greater the risk of tetanus. Banding is the #1 cause of tetanus in goats. If you are going to band it is best to do it with in the first 2 weeks. Otherwise just castrate them with a knife. Banding an older goat, over 3 months old will not sterilize him for a period of 3 months, kind of like getting a Vasectomy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The longer you wait the greater the risk of tetanus. Banding is the #1 cause of tetanus in goats. If you are going to band it is best to do it with in the first 2 weeks. Otherwise just castrate them with a knife. Banding an older goat, over 3 months old will not sterilize him for a period of 3 months, kind of like getting a Vasectomy.


 With my Boer kids....I have learned to wait on them....some Bucklings that weren't much to start...can turn around and be better than the others later...so I don't judge them to young anymore....I wait til they are 2.5 to 3 months old.... if they are squaney(sp) looking...I wait it out... cause they can change a lot.. by 2.5 to 3 months old...I once banded a buckling pretty young and when he was 2.5 months old.... I was so devastated ...that I took his jewels....he was beautiful...but it was to late..... I always ban at 2.5 to 3 months old .......I give them a CD&T shot and banamine.... then ...they go on their way....never had any issues......

As to the size difference....some grow bigger and some do not ...it just depends on ....if they get pushed off the feed..... they will grow less...... 
Genetics also play a role....
testosterone though in some bucklings... do make them grow better.... than a wether.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

We don't castrate, our Buck kids are kept separate from the herd fed and sold. grow too slow and when you are getting paid by the lb. your just cutting your profits. I would say in my area that 85% of male goats sold at auction are whole.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I was planning on banding at 8wks this yr, but our first born buckling is 6wks old, and a bottle baby, so Im going to wait until I wean him, also have someone who may want him as a buck, but I haven't heard from her yet. She has about 6 wks before he loose's his jewels. My other boys will be 8-12wks when I do the deed.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is getting banded at some point no matter what as he is a market wether, I just want him to gain as best as possible so I wanted to see what everybody thought..thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Kerigans market wether last year I forgot about and didn't band him till 12 weeks but it was a little hard on him for a few days so this year I am going to band between 8 and 10 weeks as I think the 12 weeks was a little to late.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I usually have done them at 8 weeks with no problems...so I will probably do that again, he is growing so nicely I hate banding him but that was why I bought him and I told Kim I would so that's the plan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I usually have done them at 8 weeks with no problems...so I will probably do that again, he is growing so nicely I hate banding him but that was why I bought him and I told Kim I would so that's the plan.


 It is to bad ...that some have to be banned...if they turned out nice...it does hurt....as soon as the bander goes on.... not just talking goat...I am talking about me as well... having to do it ...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah..I hate doing it but I needed a market wether so it has to be done..oh well


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally I think I would rather be banded then cut so that is why I band.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have always had them banded..it just seems better for them in my opinion. Then again, I'm a girl and have been informed by my brother it is all wrong lol He's 9...


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

We band our market wethers at 3 months of age. That allows the urinary tract to develop as much as possible and to still get the rate of gain that we want.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah..I hate doing it but I needed a market wether so it has to be done..oh well


 I know... 



> Personally I think I would rather be banded then cut so that is why I band.


 I do as well Roger... :wink:



> I have always had them banded..it just seems better for them in my opinion. Then again, I'm a girl and have been informed by my brother it is all wrong lol He's 9...


 I also believe it is best to band....

LOL... yep... I can understand why your Brother thinks it is all wrong....if you think about it.."Ouch~!" :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't imagine its fun..but he will survive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ...he will.... :thumb:


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

To me they seem to bulk up faster if they have there goods with them and too be honest there some people that eat them that want them to be intact.. At the sales barns the meat buyers pay really good for fat intact bucks..i have to agree with toth boers, i wanted to see for myself this past year so i banded a colorfull kiko at 30 days. BIG NO NO. Everybody that came and bought doe's or bucks wanted that kiko for a breeder.I only got $200 less for him at the sale than i could have as a breeder.Built a pen to hold all bucklings till they grow off. :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree...but they thing is I have t owether him for the fair so its just a matter of when.. :/


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Sooo, are goats like horses? If you castrate a colt at an early age, right when their gonads drop, he will usually grow taller than wider. if you wait til say the age of 2, then they usually bulk out more.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It seems from my experience that they grow slower afterwards and dont get as big overall


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It seems from my experience that they grow slower afterwards and dont get as big overall


 I agree with that...it is true.... :wink:


----------

